# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Abbie Burrows

## sobral

Abbie Burrows. Νέα στο χώρο με συμμετοχές σε δύο σημαντικούς αγώνες αλλά σε όλους κατέκτησε την πρώτη θέση. Είναι IFBB pro bikini competitor, fitness model και σπονσοράρεται από την Optimum Nutrition. Η Abbie κατοικεί σήμερα στο Ντένβερ όπου τα τρέχει γυμναστήριο στο Armburst Pro με την προπονήτρια της Allen Watkins. Έχει τελειώσει βιολογία και ψυχολογία και έχει μία μικρή κορούλα. 

Διακρίσεις

2010 NPC National Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships        1st


2010 NPC National Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships        1st

Φωτό:

----------


## gym

βρε συ...μου εχεις παρει ολα τα θεματα...χαχαχ...δεν σε προλαβαινω!!!!!!τι στο καλο..μονο τετοιες εχεις βρε? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

πολυ καλη.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tasos Green

Aυτο πρεπει να μεταφερθει στα hot babes... εκει ανήκει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πωωωω εχετε βαλει ολα τα κανονια!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  
Βαλτε και καμια ασχημη γιατι με αυτα που βλεπουμε ανεβαινουν πολυ τα στανταρ μας. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pan0z

γιατι δεν εχω καμια τετοια στο γυμναστηριο μου γαμω την τρελα μου γαμω!!! :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> γιατι δεν εχω καμια τετοια στο γυμναστηριο μου γαμω την τρελα μου γαμω!!!


εχω εγω ενα τετοιο στο γυμναστηριο μου :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  οχι τοσο στεγνη σε φαση αγωνιστικης αλλα σε προσωπο ναζι ολα αυτα ειναι ετη φωτος μπροστα :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω είμαστε,δεστε αγκυρα!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Αυτο που θελω να τονίσω,περα από τα κολακευτικα σχόλια,είναι οτι οι Αμερικανοι εχουν αναπτυξει κουλτουρα και παιδεία στο fitness.
Ομορφες κοπελες με ωραια σώματα,προσπαθουν μεσω της προπονησης να αναδειχθουν,σε αντίθεση με την χωρα μας που οι όμορφες κοπελες κυνηγανε ακομα καλλιστεια και κατα 90% ειναι αγύμναστες.Αυτο το θιγω για να εμπεδωσουμε οτι η γυμναστικη εχει πολλα επίπεδα και όλοι χωρανε,δεν θα πρεπει να τρομαζουν τα βαρη και τα όργανα.
Αντε αρκετα με την φλυαρια μου,βαλτε καμια φωτο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

ΜΠΟΜΠΑ λεμε...
την παντρευομαι χθες.. :02. Smile: 
κομπρα που πας γυμναστηριο..δωσε στιγμα να κοψω αζιμουθιο κ σου ρχομαι :05. Biceps: 
να κανω το θεμα στικυ θειο πολυνικε??

----------


## Polyneikos

> να κανω το θεμα στικυ θειο πολυνικε??


Mην καρφώνεσαι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ΜΠΟΜΠΑ λεμε...
> την παντρευομαι χθες..
> κομπρα που πας γυμναστηριο..δωσε στιγμα να κοψω αζιμουθιο κ σου ρχομαι
> να κανω το θεμα στικυ θειο πολυνικε??


ασε ασε...το στυλ της ειναι οπως αυτης στην 3η φωτο,αλλα με λιγο πιο κοντο μαλλι μεχρι το σβερκο...καναμε χθες κοιλιακους διπλα διπλα και ειχα το γκομενο της λιγο πιο διπλα να με τσεκαρει συνεχεια και με κοιταξε σε καποια φαση με ενα βλεμμα ολο υπονοουμενο


για το γυμναστηριο ρωτα τον Κωστα απο πανω ή τον Κοντορινη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εδω είμαστε,δεστε αγκυρα!!
> Αυτο που θελω να τονίσω,περα από τα κολακευτικα σχόλια,είναι οτι οι Αμερικανοι εχουν αναπτυξει κουλτουρα και παιδεία στο fitness.
> Ομορφες κοπελες με ωραια σώματα,προσπαθουν μεσω της προπονησης να αναδειχθουν,σε αντίθεση με την χωρα μας που οι όμορφες κοπελες κυνηγανε ακομα καλλιστεια και κατα 90% ειναι αγύμναστες.Αυτο το θιγω για να εμπεδωσουμε οτι η γυμναστικη εχει πολλα επίπεδα και όλοι χωρανε,δεν θα πρεπει να τρομαζουν τα βαρη και τα όργανα.
> Αντε αρκετα με την φλυαρια μου,βαλτε καμια φωτο


 έτσι ακριβώς και πιστεύω οι ελληνίδες είναι απο τις ομορφότερες στον κόσμο , αρκεί να μάθουν να προσέχουν και να γυμνάζονται , έχουν σωματότυπο και προδιαγραφές σε αντίθεση με αυτα που λεγόταν παλιότερα .

οι αμερικανίδες είναι ψεύτικες οι περισσότερες , μερικές και στα δάχτυλα σιλικόνη έχουν , η συγκεκριμένη είναι πανέμορφη , αλλα δεν σημαίνει πως οι ελληνίδες δεν έχουν προδιαγραφές και καλύτερες μάλιστα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Saldi

Απλά για να κάνεις τέτοιο σώμα και να φανείς μέσα απο αυτό θέλει ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά πράγμα που ο ελληνας οπως εχει φανεί δεν το προτιμάει...Ευκολές λύσεις σε όλα...Για αυτο και τελευταία ανθίζει το πορνό στην χώρα μας...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να πάει και αυτό μπροστά αλλα οχι έτσι...!
PS:δεν μοιάζει αρκετά με την Audrey bitoni?(γνωστή προνοσταρ)

----------

